# Post Your Voices (Spoken, you don't have to sing =P)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

to start things off, here is a clip of me (sorry if it comes off narcissistic/rambling lmao)
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PVhK9nWNam


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, we don't _have_ to sing, but _can_ we?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha, sure, why not. WARNING: my voice is tragically ugly

Not sure what to say, so I'll do this "accent challenge"

Your username.
Where you're from.
Pronounce the following words: Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope.
What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?
What do you call gym shoes?
What do you call your grandparents?
What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?
What is the thing you change the TV channel with?
Do you think you have an accent?

https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/192ob563ovjyl80f


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm also up for this.

First Cosmos's "accent challenge", and then a little literature.

Of course I have an accent!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s003bfyJSpTi


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool idea. I don't have a mic but I'll join in if/when I get one!

Was cool to hear a bit about you Balalaika (it was a bit rambling but meh). 

Do your friends outside opera/choir know about your love of classical music? How do they react to you about it? I'm 27 and I very rarely get to talk to any of my mates about it - they tend to listen to rock or pop.

Do you listen to much non-vocal orchestral music?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Ok, we don't _have_ to sing, but _can_ we?


if you want to, sure =)
though I also made a thread specifically for that in the vocal music subforum


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm also up for this.
> 
> First Cosmos's "accent challenge", and then a little literature.
> 
> ...


Holy Haggis, Batman!

Nice chords.

I hope you are either a disc jockey, a reader of books-on-tape, a merchant banker, or deeply in love.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Proms Fanatic said:


> Do your friends outside opera/choir know about your love of classical music? How do they react to you about it? I'm 27 and I very rarely get to talk to any of my mates about it - they tend to listen to rock or pop.


same here. I had almost no one to talk about this with until this site XD



> Do you listen to much non-vocal orchestral music?


not a whole lot, no



BalalaikaBoy said:


> to start things off, here is a clip of me (sorry if it comes off narcissistic/rambling lmao)
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PVhK9nWNam


Edit: and the accent challenge which Cosmos posted, just for fun =P
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JaJ883ljJK


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Why not? I didn't have much profound to say so I just took Cosmos' accent challenge.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0oHHetyHZRq


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Woah I like this idea, let me search a microphone!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

It's not fair. You all have great accents and "mine" is just an attempt at speaking english (which I haven't done in many many years, so it was interesting to try this out) with this awkward result of a mix between portuguese and all the english accents I'm used to hear on movies :lol:

This is embarassing but here you go:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rrUXnDya6j


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Okay for real now. I'm a bit drunk here, so I'm a bit incoherent and my articulation is sloppy, so I'm not at my best here, but anyway, here's my voice:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s09c4NfB3Y6h


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

It's nice to hear your voices, BalalaikaBoy (I thought you might be London Russian - your American accent came as a surprise!), Cosmos (I have no idea where you got the idea your voice is ugly), Weston (Southern gentleman that you are, Sir!), Yoshi (your lovely Portuguese-accented English is impeccable) and the estimable Skilmarilion (but why so shy of your voice - where is your accent from?).



> Originally posted by *Skilmarilion*
> If you insist I'll do this for real


OK, we insist!

I look forward to hearing some more forumers as you locate microphones, courage etc.

But what about Dim7's dulcet tones?






All I can say is, keep up the speech therapy lessons - talking will come to you some day!


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Yoshi - you have an amazing voice! Plus you pronounce those list of words much better than the Americans (there's two "I's" in aluminium )

Cosmos - you voice is really ugly - it broke my headphones! - just joking, you've got a typical young male American accent as far as I can tell!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Proms Fanatic said:


> Cosmos - you voice is really ugly - it broke my headphones!


I would be severely disappointed if my voice failed to do that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's my voice to prove to myself that I really do exist.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ziGTt9MAFv


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

TurnaboutVox said:


> But what about Dim7's dulcet tones?
> View attachment 72986
> All I can say is, keep up the speech therapy lessons - talking will come to you some day!


Is my accent _that_ bad? It doesn't even qualify for talking?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm also up for this.
> 
> First Cosmos's "accent challenge", and then a little literature.
> 
> ...


I'm going to listen to this before bed. Your voice is so relaxing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Proms Fanatic said:


> Plus you pronounce those list of words much better than the Americans (there's two "I's" in aluminium )


In the US there isn't, but hence the wink I guess.

My cable service was slow last night so I couldn't load these voices. They kept stopping mid syllable. Maybe tonight. . .


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> I hope you are either a disc jockey, a reader of books-on-tape, a merchant banker, or deeply in love.


I would have loved to be a disc jockey, Balthazar. I was a follower and admirer of the late, great DJ and iconoclast John Peel in my teens. But I was never remotely cool enough.

I might aspire to reading books on tape, but it looks as if...



Manxfeeder said:


> I'm going to listen to this before bed. Your voice is so relaxing.


my voice sends people to sleep! :lol:

So I might have to specialise in remedial sleep and relaxation tapes!

You have mellifluous Californian tones, by the way, Manxfeeder.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> You have mellifluous Californian tones, by the way, Manxfeeder.


Aw, thanks, Tvox!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

You guys have such awesome voices. I hope to hear more of our members! :tiphat:

Anyway, here's my take on this. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QgbaB71piR


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This certainly goes far to humanize the otherwise nearly anonymous little icons we see everyday. Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

ProudSquire said:


> You guys have such awesome voices. I hope to hear more of our members! :tiphat:
> 
> Anyway, here's my take on this.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QgbaB71piR


ProudSquire, I don't think you have an accent at all. What was your first language, Canadian?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0005KpHtGLP
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dxZ3zzu1lQ


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0005KpHtGLP
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dxZ3zzu1lQ


Don't feel embarrassed about sharing your opinions! I haven't listened to Mozart's 9th PC for a while so I can't really comment too much.

However one of my favourite of Mozart's PC's is his 14th, which almost never seems to get talked about especially compared to his later works. You shouldn't like things just because people tell you to like them!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Prepare yourselves.

Here are some of my impressions...

My piano teacher (from years ago)

Arnold Schwarzenneger

My mom's landlady

My uncle

My cousin

Well, I tried.



SeptimalTritone said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0005KpHtGLP
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dxZ3zzu1lQ


Well you sound very, very intelligent, it was fun listening to your musings on Mozart.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Prepare yourselves. Here are some of my impressions...
> 
> Well, I tried.


Is your family's first language Spanish, Gaspard?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Balthazar said:


> ProudSquire, I don't think you have an accent at all. What was your first language, Canadian?


Close enough! Although, the language is commonly spoken in Canada! French it is, but I can barely speak it. :}


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I would have loved to be a disc jockey, Balthazar. I was a follower and admirer of the late, great DJ and iconoclast John Peel in my teens. But I was never remotely cool enough.
> 
> I might aspire to reading books on tape, but it looks as if...
> 
> ...


yes doctor

like Yalom in lying on the couch


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> This certainly goes far to humanize the otherwise nearly anonymous little icons we see everyday.


I've noticed that these people don't have the voices I've been assigning to them in my head as I read their posts. Does anyone else think that way?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I've noticed that these people don't have the voices I've been assigning to them in my head as I read their posts. Does anyone else think that way?


you are most certainly right

and this is the beauty, to try and unveil personalities, voices, characters, spirits


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2015)

Fortunately I have no microphone!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

dogen said:


> Fortunately I have no microphone!


Then you must live with the voice I've assigned to you in my head.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> Then you must live with the voice I've assigned to you in my head.


Is it high and goofy?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

dogen said:


> Fortunately I have no microphone!


Fortunately headphones will work as a makeshift microphone, plugged into your PC's microphone socket...

So now you have no excuse.

(Disclaimer: Not a good microphone. And don't blame me if you blow something. Just saying...)


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Is your family's first language Spanish, Gaspard?


Not my generation, but the previous one, and I was exaggerating some of these accents considerably.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2015)

Huh, headphones work as a microphone? What manner of witchery is this?!

Cool thread. I'll give it a go (when I can get my hands on a PC)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

dogen said:


> I'll give it a go (when I can get my hands on a PC)


OK, you win, dogen!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

dogen said:


> Is it high and goofy?


It sounds strangely like mine.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry for all the tongue-snapping, that's not normally me.

But the rest.... eh, it _could _be me. :tiphat:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t6DudWwe0w

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pR98pxHXvB


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> It sounds strangely like mine.


I noticed that too. Everyone's assigned voices sound like mine. Even the ladies just have a softer version of mine.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Y2rFHstean


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Sorry for all the tongue-snapping, that's not normally me.
> 
> But the rest.... eh, it _could _be me. :tiphat:
> 
> ...


So that's how Hooliosoltchinitzatiajuana is pronounced!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Weston said:


> So that's how Hooliosoltchinitzatiajuana is pronounced!


This is how you say "hello!" in flutey language:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IiSCTaG9Io


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Y2rFHstean


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aVMZAXQqUl


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is how you say "hello!" in flutey language:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IiSCTaG9Io


Nice to know all that time and money in schooling finally got put to good use.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's my voice. My english is far from perfect. And I forget to tell for what country I am.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qD2A862PZV


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Here's my voice. My english is far from perfect. And I forget to tell for what country I am.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qD2A862PZV


Pretty voice! I want to guess...the Philippines?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Here's my voice. My english is far from perfect. *And I forget to tell for what country I am.*
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qD2A862PZV


...or somewhere around south-eastern Europe, perhaps, OldFashionedGirl?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Nope! I'm from Costa Rica.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Nope! I'm from Costa Rica.


Oh! My mistake haha. I first thought you were Latina but tito y tita threw me off. In Puerto Rico, aunts are titis instead of tias


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I just read a poem, it's from John Clare's _The Fate of Genius_. So poignant! My English seems pretty accent-less by now -- though people comment on my Dutch saying I sound like I have an accent though they can never quite place it :lol: 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s16F9kcQ1eFv
"Here lies the hopes of one whose glowing birth / was found too warm for this unfeeling earth"...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In case you ever wondered what my wife and I sound like.... an interview at the occasion of the opening of an exhibition of an old friend in our gallery.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

dogen said:


> Huh, headphones work as a microphone? What manner of witchery is this?!
> )


Reality is stupid!

This is me. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OcRjsJ9d9X

One of the dogs starts growling half way though. I assure you its not me!

Huilunsoittaja...couldnt resist....

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wJO8ayjIZN


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mKgtJgsiUa
Early in the morning, with a slight cold. I might do another one when I don't sound like I'm dying.


----------

